# Review time for Additional documents asked by Case Officer



## amrinder23 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I have a query regarding the time taken by Case officer to review the application once he requests for additional information/documents.

I applied for 189 Visa on Dec 16, 2014 and frontloaded all the documents.
But My PCC got rejected stating that PCCs from local police station are not accepted as i submitted the PCC issued from District's SP Office. I came to know that i had to provide PCC issued from RPO Office.

I am in process of obtaining the PCC from RPO office and shared the receipts from the RPO office with Case Officer.

The case officer told that "While a specific extension of time to submit the outstanding documentation cannot be granted, i have marked your file for review in Mid April 2015."

Can't the case be processed before that even if i get the PCCs in coming few days? Could anyone please guide me?


Regards


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No your case officer has decided to review them and that is their choice. They will be processing other applications and can not sit and do nothing while they wait forbyou to correct your error.


----------



## asialanka (Oct 24, 2014)

Once you obtain the correct PCC, upload and email the same as soon as possible 

And then call the CO and inform them about the submission and ask politely if anything more to be done from your side. 

Best time to call is around 9 am Aus time (3.30am India time) 

However, as Shel has stated above, the case officer always has the freedom to decide when to review your correction depending on his/her other priorities.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You could poke them nicely to say its done though I never found it worked. I applied paper so emailed all documents requested direct to CO. Even when I replied with the required in a couple of days their next email/request didnt come until the very next day after the number of days they had given me to provide the information. 

I've seen the same happen over and over BUT April is not that far away, just a few extra weeks not months of years!


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

to my knowledge they generally provide up to 4 weeks to provide any additional documents.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

rameshkd said:


> to my knowledge they generally provide up to 4 weeks to provide any additional documents.


 Did you read the post? He asked for an extension and was given till mid April!


----------



## amrinder23 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks shel, asialanka and ramesh for your quick response.

I think i will have to wait for a month now


----------



## amrinder23 (Nov 10, 2014)

_shel said:


> Did you read the post? He asked for an extension and was given till mid April!


Hi Shel,

I didn't ask for specific extension. I just uploaded the receipts and told him that the police verification is under process and as soon as i get the PCCs i ll upload the same.

But he himself set the review time to Mid April stating what i mentioned in my post.

Probably he himself added sufficient amount of time (with an assumption probably) that i ll need to obtain the documents.

Regards
Amrinder


----------



## Abu_Yahya (Nov 21, 2013)

I had the same situation when I realized that arranging 2nd PCC might take longer than 28 days so dropped an email to my CO attaching the PCC receipt requesting for an extension of one week and got the same response (she extended around 3 weeks), however, as soon as I got the PCC (which was on 30th day) I uploaded it and sent an email to her stating that I received the PCC and uploaded it - got the grant the very next working day.


----------



## yashi (Mar 13, 2015)

*extension of time*

Hi all senior colleagues!
I have also query regarding extension of time
I am in process of obtaining the MEDICAL from office and shared the medical report (in progress) from the concerned office with Case Officer.
The case officer told that: I note that you have provided evidence that you are in the process of attending to the requirements. While a specific extension of time to submit the outstanding documentation cannot be granted, I have marked your file for review in late September:juggle:


----------



## amrinder23 (Nov 10, 2014)

yashi said:


> Hi all senior colleagues!
> I have also query regarding extension of time
> I am in process of obtaining the MEDICAL from office and shared the medical report (in progress) from the concerned office with Case Officer.
> The case officer told that: I note that you have provided evidence that you are in the process of attending to the requirements. While a specific extension of time to submit the outstanding documentation cannot be granted, I have marked your file for review in late September:juggle:


Hi Yashi,

There is nothing to worry about. As soon as you get the document upload it on the website and let your case officer know about that by dropping him an email. They will process your case.

But isn't the medical uploaded themselves by the authorized medical clinics these days?

Regards
Amrinder


----------



## rish_1986 (Jul 9, 2015)

Abu_Yahya said:


> I had the same situation when I realized that arranging 2nd PCC might take longer than 28 days so dropped an email to my CO attaching the PCC receipt requesting for an extension of one week and got the same response (she extended around 3 weeks), however, as soon as I got the PCC (which was on 30th day) I uploaded it and sent an email to her stating that I received the PCC and uploaded it - got the grant the very next working day.


Hi 

Please tell me how should I contact my case officer (GSM Adelaide) requesting her for extension. I need to submit my FBI clearance which is taking a long time (more than 28 days).

I wrote 2 emails to GSM email id, but no response.

Please tell me a better way to contact them


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

As you have already informed your CO by email, just upload the receipt on your immiaccount under "Police Clearance, Receipt for Application" and wait for your CO response. 

These days, they are not responding in standard 7 days time due to work load. 



rish_1986 said:


> Hi
> 
> Please tell me how should I contact my case officer (GSM Adelaide) requesting her for extension. I need to submit my FBI clearance which is taking a long time (more than 28 days).
> 
> ...


----------

